# Sig Centerfire Conversion coupons



## sweeper22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone have any of the $399.95 centerfire conversion coupons for the p220, p226, or p229? I'm trying to find out what the stated wait time was on the coupon, as it's not listed on any of my other paperwork. I believe it was either 4-6 or 6-8 weeks.

I bought a 226 in 22lr and sent off my check and coupon for a .357sig back in June...and nothing to shot for it as of yet. Thier only reply has been that's it's on "backorder".

Any info would be appreciated. Anyone else have similar results to mine?


----------

